# Karma is real! Tear stains.



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Few weeks ago I made this post http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/236050-no-tear-stains-lucky.html "bragging" how my maltese had no tear stains. 

HOWEVER, about a week after the post, tear stains began. Karma is real :smcry:

I changed her food but after 3-4 days I put her right back into her previous food but tear staining hasn't stopped since. I haven't changed anything else and she is done with teething.

You must welcome me to the tear stains club :Welcome 3: LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How's he weather there? Any pollen? My Laurel will get red eyes and tear when the pollen count is high.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh NO! Allergies can definitely play a role, hopefully you get it under control quickly


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> How's he weather there? Any pollen? My Laurel will get red eyes and tear when the pollen count is high.



Well it's fall(autumn) here but the weather is pretty good. It is not hot or cold (mostly 60 F degrees). 

I have bought some virgin coconut oil and I will feed her everyday the amount suggested. From now on I will be giving her store bought water... I'll update the post if something changes.


----------

